# W2 2019 saying its not available...



## opalitewaves (Jan 27, 2020)

On workday and paperless employee link its saying my W2 for 2019 is not available until 2/4/20, is anyone else having this problem? My other w2's were here before this time last year.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 27, 2020)

I got mine ,so..... good luck I guess 🙄


----------



## Panda13 (Jan 27, 2020)

You likely have a printed one at your store. Check with HR


----------



## JAShands (Jan 28, 2020)

Some stores were impacted with a late delivery. We were supposed to get ours last Friday with paychecks but they didn’t arrive until about noon yesterday. HR should have been in contact with HROC if they suspected they were impacted as well.


----------

